# Goodbye my sweet Murphy



## djoz (Jul 9, 2009)

My Murphy is crossing the bridge today. He is 14 1/2. He was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma in July of last year. He was only given 2-4 months. Murphy fought the good fight and for almost 8 months was beating it. But the time has come and we are waiting at the vet now.

May he run and chase rabbits and roll in the grass forever more!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry and I know how you are hurting. They say it gets easier, but I'm still waiting for that to happen. 

You're giving the absolute selfless gift you can to your dear Murphy. He fought hard and so did you. Please know you did everything you could for your sweet boy.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers and heart are with you. (((HUGS)))


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry! My deepest sumpathy to you. Run free, Murphy!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

God speed sweet Murphy.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

p.s. - what a handsome boy! Very regal and loving the beach. There's lots' of beaches at the bridge - I just know it. And water as far as the eye can see so our goldens can swim to their hearts content with no ear issues!

Just that thought makes me cry. For you, for me, for all of us that have lost our golden babies.


----------



## Callee (Dec 31, 2009)

Its hurts,,so sorry


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wishing Murphy a smooth and peaceful passage, and you some comfort in the knowledge that you gave him a wonderful life.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Goodbye, sweet, handsome Murphy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Godspeed sweet Murphy. And big hugs to you.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

So very sorry. Hugs for you and Godspeed Murphy!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

So very sorry, run free Murphy.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a lucky boy to live 14 1/2 years with a loving family. RIP sweet Murphy and my thoughts are with you and your family today.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

My heart aches for you. Godspeed to you. A new life awaits Murphy free of illness and pain. You have come to the right place to vent any feeling you are going through as many many of us has had to endure this pain as well.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Play to yor hearts content sweet boy.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Rest in Peace sweetheart. You are all in my thoughts today.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Godspeed Murphy, you were a special and loved boy. I'm so sorry you had the horrific hemangiosarcoma. You fought a good fight. Please keep an eye out for my sweet Barkley when his time comes. 
Darlene, I'm heartbroken for your loss.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh Murphy. May your passing be quick and may you forever look over your family.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. God bless you and your sweet boy.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences. May Murphy's passing be painless and peaceful. Sending you strength.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry...run free, Murphy!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Im so sad to hear your news. Our thoughts are with you all. Keep memories in your heart and Murphy will live with you forever!
xxxx God bless sweet boy xxxx


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Run free Sweet Murphy...


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so sorry - My heart hurts for you. You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry, but know you gave him the best life ever and he will be bragging to all the dogs about you. One day you will get to see each other again. Run Free Sweet Murphy, you are loved and missed. What an amazing beautiul boy. Fought a good fight.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Murphy


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Godspeed dear Murphy. Run hard at the Bridge.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry. I remember his birthday pictures in the senior section.
he sure was handsome and just looked so happy.

It gets easier after a lot of time, but never easy. The pain we feel when they leave though is a direct reflection of the love we shared.:smooch:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry...


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

*Mac'sdad*

Murphy, 14 1/2 years I bet you taught everyone about love , We talked to Shannon & Nuggett and they have a few balls, toys and treats waiting for you !
To his fur parents, bless you, for a job well done ! Murphy couldn't of found a better family than you !

Mac and his Dad

P.S. I found this little story very true !

*A Dog’s Purpose?
*
Being a veterinarian, I had been called to examine a ten-year-old Irish Wolfhound named Belker. The dog’s owners, Ron, his wife Lisa, and their little boy Shane, were all very attached to Belker, and they were hoping for a miracle.
I examined Belker and found he was dying of cancer. I told the family we couldn’t do anything for Belker and offered to perform the euthanasia procedure for the old dog in their home.
As we made arrangements, Ron and Lisa told me they thought it would be good for six-year-old Shane to observe the procedure. They felt as though Shane might learn something from the experience.
The next day, I felt the familiar catch in my throat as Belker ’s family surrounded him. Shane seemed so calm, petting the old dog for the last time, that I wondered if he understood what was going on. Within a few minutes, Belker slipped peacefully away.
The little boy seemed to accept Belker’s transition without any difficulty or confusion. We sat together for a while after Belker’s Death, wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives.
Shane, who had been listening quietly, piped up, ”_I know why_.”
Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth stunned me. I’d never heard a more comforting explanation. It has changed the way I try and live.
He said, ”_People are born so that they can learn how to live a good life — like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right?_” The Six-year-old continued, ”_Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don’t have to stay as long_.”


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Condolences to you. We are always saddened to hear that another golden has crossed the bridge.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Murphy. He will now be running free again

Sleep softly Murphy


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Candy just met Murphy at the bridge and they're playing hard together


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Murphy*

DJOZ:

We are all there in spirit at the vet with you and Murphy.
I am so very sorry for your loss of Murphy, but you will see him at the Rainbow Bridge with all of our dogs and cats that have gone before him.
My Gizmo, Munchkin and Mimi, will show Murphy around.


----------



## Winston-Paybacks (Feb 25, 2010)

Thoughts and {hugs}


----------



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, you have made it more than a week since Murphy was called to the bridge. I pray you are doing okay. I know the first week was my most difficult time when I lost my dear Brinkley. I hope someday soon your thoughts of Murphy will put a smile on your face and warm your heart to replace all the tears that just seem endless.


----------



## goldenbuddy (Feb 25, 2010)

I. too, just recently lost my Murphy, so I feel for your loss. May they be running together at the Rainbow Bridge, along with all these other beautiful dogs.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Run Free Sweet Murphy.....


----------

